# FOX Viewer Panel



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

http://surveys.researchresults.com/mrIWeb/mrIWeb.dll?I.Project=s1920001&i.user1=1001

FOX network is looking for people to join their viewer panel.

"_Hello, FOX is interested in your opinions on its programming and would like to invite you to become a member of the FOX Viewer Panel. It's simple - from time to time during the year, we'll send you an online survey to find out what you think of television shows currently on FOX. It's easy to join and you'll provide invaluable feedback."_


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Ditto.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

OK, but I must admit I was a bit put off when the OS choices did not include Windows 7 and the questions were terribly dated (Tonight Show with Conan O'Brien???).


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

phrelin said:


> [.. the questions were terribly dated (Tonight Show with Conan O'Brien???).


Yeah, I got a chuckle when I selected "never" on that one.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

phrelin said:


> OK, but I must admit I was a bit put off when the OS choices did not include Windows 7 and the questions were terribly dated (Tonight Show with Conan O'Brien???).


Most of the shows it asked about were no longer with us, except in memory.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I'm sure they have their reasons for the dated questions.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm in too! Now where do I tell them to bring back Terra Nova??


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm in too! Now where do I tell them to bring back Terra Nova??


Well, if their selection of shows is accurate, according to Fox, Terra Nova is probably still on the air... :lol:

- Merg


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd like them to bring back Neil Gabler and Eric Burns. Fox News Watch used to be the best talking head show on TV. They used to frequently bash Fox News, which is what eventually got Gabler and Burns fired.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm in too! Now where do I tell them to bring back Terra Nova??


Me too, but still waiting for S2 of Werewolf.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm in.


----------

